# Puppy Pens



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, we are gathering "stuff" for our upcoming litter, and I came across puppy pens:

http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&pf_id=0027198

what exactly are they for? I have seen breeders use them, and I see lots of Cockers and Shih-Tzus in them at shows, but, like I said, Im not real sure what they are for! Is it just to keep their long coats off the floor? We want to have everything we need for our puppies and Hailey, but we want to know what it is for before we buy one to use 

Natasha

Thanks!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ouch~ Those look painfull for their little feet! Plus I am not sure how you would start potty training with that set up.
My hubby built me a whelping box. It's made out of wood with a lynolium (sp) floor. It cleans up so nicely. One side folds down so momma can get in and out. I absolutely love it! The puppies stay in there until they are close to 5 weeks old, then I move them to an x-pen.
I know there are premade whelping boxes you can get also~ but I don't have any experience with them.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am not too sure about the puppy pen idea but just wanted to say Hello!!! It was nice seeing someone from the forum at a dog show. I had a good time this weekend!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Puppy pens are great, but I use them for everything except puppies! LOL I use them to keep a dog out in the front room that needs attention, but can't have freedom to roam (post-neuter or post-spay surgery). I use it to isolate a dog if necessary (pre-showing, illness, etc.) . I use them at shows around my motorhome setup. I use them for hotel travel. They are fabulous for everything except puppies, in my methods anyway. I haven't figured out how to use them for puppies and give the momma enough room to get away from the puppies if she wants to do so. Even the larger versions are still pretty small. I prefer an ex-pen set up on some vinyl flooring over my carpet.

I think Kathy Amber uses them or used to, although I haven't seen her posting lately. She recommended them to me a while back. The wire bottom isn't hard on the feet like it looks. (They are coated and close together in most of the 1/4" wires.) Also, an all breed handler gave me a tip that if you use them for dogs that are showing, you can sprinkle corn starch on the wire bottom so the urine doesn't stick to the wires and get back on the coat. It would work for puppies too, but you'd want to make sure you had a pee pad below, or butcher paper, or something else besides the pan bottom for easy cleanup.

By the way, I would only think that a puppy pen is for when they are quite a bit older and walking around very well. Maybe for six weeks and older? That would be my guess.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Natasha,

These pens are great for keeping your show dogs clean and they work wonderful for your puppies if you have to take them somewhere where you don't want them on the ground. However I would not recommend keeping your puppies in it all the time it is more for (my opinion) when you travel or when you expose them to new places and you don't have them fully protected. 
Like Katie, I like to wean my puppies to an exercise pen and when a little older I start crate training and training to go out side. Hope this helps.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

We have a whelping box with an attached weaning pen for the puppies, and loooots of expens in our garage frmo shows. 

Thanks everybody for your responses, but if anyone else on here does use them, I would love to hear the differnt reasons for it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I love my 4x4 puppy pen. I had Lowes cut an 8x4 sheet of shower wall to fit in the bottom as I wanted a solid floor not the open mesh. I keep the door open and attach an expen to the end with the door which gives the puppies an 8x4 area. One side they potty in the other side they play and sleep in. It makes potty training very, very easy. When cleaning, I can lock the puppies in the pen and they are safe, while I clean the other side and visa versa. Oh and if you want to litter box train, the work great for that too. I will try to find a picture of what I am talking about. I have tried all kinds of versions using an xpen and this set up is by far the best.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

I never would use that for our puppies. They have a safe corner in our livingroom and if have time, they can walk free in all rooms. In the garden they also have a large area to play, we use a rabbit fence to make it safe. (There also is a swimming pool). 
I have seen such puppy pens in NY in the petshop, it just looks cold and unconfortable, no blanket, no toy, just a bottle of water at the side.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh gosh - Nothing like a sweet pile of puppies!!! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh wow - puppy heaven. Great pictures.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

It was a rainy hot day today (tropical), so we decided to stay at home, no garden adventure. Ciara´s little angels/devils had much fun:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay Martina - that does it - I'm on the next plane outta here with 10 puppy carriers in tow. These guys are just way too adorable! Will any go to show homes? Or do you not participate in the European shows?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Martina,

I am so in love with those puppies. I want a handful.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Okay Martina - that does it - I'm on the next plane outta here with 10 puppy carriers in tow. These guys are just way too adorable! Will any go to show homes? Or do you not participate in the European shows?


Lisa I can go with and help.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you very much.

Today is another rainy and hot day and I spent a long time on several homepages.It is so interesting, here in Europe American Havanese are known as unhealthy, not checked by a vet, not checked for PL and PRA and Cataract and they are to big, out of FCI Standard. That all is not true, I saw hundreds of cute beautiful and vet checked breedingdogs and breeders who care as every customer and in future hav-owner wished they would do.
I´ll try my best to announce the truth on our meetings and exibitions.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

By the way, if there is a familiy for Blueberry Balou in America , being sure that he may be their dog, no problem, I love America, we have 90 % airline-staff reduction tickets, all I want to know is that my baby will have a perfect home.

Ok, I wish of course, that he will stay her in the nearest area, but the Havanese will find their home, sometimes too far away...lane::-((((


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Lisa I can go with and help.


I´m not sure if I understood that right.
We have to move to the garden with 2-3 boxes and many helpful hands. I cannot do that alone with 10 puppies and 4 big ones. But if the weather is perfect, I did. It is possible and much work.Better is if anyone gives you a hand.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

We do have great breeders here in America and it's so nice of you to spread the word in Germany! I am curious, though....when you say the rumor is that American dogs are too big....how much do yours weigh?  (I know that the standard goes by height, but I'm just wondering about weight). Izzy is 8 lbs, but Doc is over 14 lbs and he's only 7.5 months old. YIKES!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Judy, I found the FCI height standard: *
Size: * *Height at withers: * From 23 to 27 cm. Tolerame: of 21 to 29 cm.
Converted to inches: [SIZE=+1]9.05" to[/SIZE] 10.62" tolerance: 8.26" to 11.41"

They are a bit bigger than ours but not by much it seems. I believe that our standard will be changing to make 11" the top height - so they will be taller eventually.

Martina - what we meant was that both Leeann and I would come over and help gather up all those delightful puppies for ourselves. We have a humorous saying here on the forum about a "puppy snatching league"


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you !

It is interesting to hear that the difference is "nothing". I´m happy to know that, I ´ve had another information. Thank´s.


----------

